# Xenophora



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I stumbled across a photo of a type of marine snail that I thought was really cool so I wanted to share it here. They belong to the genus Xenophora and are commonly called carrier snails. They collect objects and attach them to their shells.









Here's a website that has some info & more photos of them: Zymoglyphic Museum

Does anybody here keep these snails? If you do, please post some photos!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i belive jl has them in right now crazy cool !


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like something you would see next to "Monkey Boy" and "Werewolf" exhibits in an old-time carnie freak show.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, J&L has them in stock. Unreal snail!


----------

